# What does the "SW" header do?



## ridgedchips (Sep 14, 2019)

What does this pad connection labelled "SW" do exactly? I'd like to know since I'm retrofitting my Dirt Transmitter (which I built with a PCB from effectslayouts.com and thus lacks this particular connection) with a PedalPCB Relay Bypass Module, and so I need to figure out how to compensate for that. I would just build another DT with the PedalPCB, but I hit the jackpot with the transistors/etc in that build and don't want to mess with it if I don't have to.


----------



## phi1 (Sep 14, 2019)

This pad controls the LED. When the pad is shorted to ground, the LED lights. 

The PedalPCB boards go 9V -> LED -> resistor -> SW pad -> footswitch (or relay board) -> GND. This is shown on the schematics. 

You should be able to incorporate this into your LED circuit.


----------



## ridgedchips (Sep 15, 2019)

That makes more sense now. Thanks!


----------

